# Nodular cystic acne



## RSTY802510 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have nodular cystic acne on my neck,chest,shoulders,back, and face.
I take trimethaprim for it, but i always run out of my meds and the acne flares up, and swells then bleeds and stains all my cloths, and it fucking hurts. Anyone know how to get free acne meds or any herbal remedies.
I use tea tree oil and it helps on the more surfaced ones, but most topical shit doesn't help. 
Anyone with this problem? Or know how to take care off it on the road?
Also my backpack straps fucking destroy this acne on my shoulders and make it painful to lug my shit around.


----------



## schmutz (Jan 31, 2013)

Have you tried Collodial Sliver? I usually find it heals better than Tea Tree Oil


----------



## RSTY802510 (Jan 31, 2013)

schmutz said:


> Have you tried Collodial Sliver? I usually find it heals better than Tea Tree Oil


Never heard of it, ima look it up and see if i can find some. Thanks dude


----------



## schmutz (Jan 31, 2013)

IT looks kinda expensive for a bottle, but the bottle I have has lasted forever and ever. oh....some people will tell you to ingest it. Don't. Use it topically


----------

